# Nunc est bibendum!



## Earion (Jul 8, 2019)

Nunc est bibendum!

Ήρθε η ώρα να το βρέξουμε! Καιρός για πιοτί!

Ήρθε η ώρα της ταπείνωσης για τη συντριμμένη οίηση.

Για την δίχως φερετζέ εξαπάτηση.

Για την κουτοπονηριά της δήθεν αυταπάτης.

Για την αναγωγή της αμάθειας σε όρο εξουσίας.

Η ώρα της εκδίκησης για τον εκτσογλανισμό του δημόσιου βίου, ΜΕ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΚΑ ΜΕΣΑ (κορυφαία προϋπόθεση!)

Nunc est bibendum!

Τα αιτήματα, οι προσμονές παραμένουν. Οι λαϊκιστές έπεσαν. Να πέσει και ο λαϊκισμός. Που δεν βρίσκεται μόνο εδώ ή μόνο εκεί.
Ήδη στο νέο προσκήνιο κάνουν βήματα μπροστά οι έμποροι της Νεφελοκοκκυγίας, οι κάπηλοι της χίμαιρας, οι νάρκισσοι της παραμύθας. Και προβάλλουν στο λαό χάντρες και καθρεφτάκια.

Caveat emptor.

Αλλά σήμερα είναι μέρα χαράς.

Nunc est bibendum!


----------



## Marinos (Jul 8, 2019)

Παρντόν που παρεμβαίνω στη χαρά σας, ελπίζω προτού το nunc est bibendum φτάσει στο ego sum abbas, αλλά, θα μου επιτρέψετε, σα να έχει ξεφύγει λίγο η κατάσταση. Ήμουν έτοιμος να πετάξω ένα σχολιάκι για τον υστερικό τρόπο με τον οποίο αντιμετωπίστηκε μια χαλαρή σοσιαλδημοκρατία (το έχω ξαναγράψει, το κατάλαβε μέχρι κι ο Μαραντζίδης, αλλά φαίνεται εδώ δεν ευδοκιμεί πάντα η πολιτική σκέψη), που χάρη στη ρητορική της και σε κάποιου είδους αταβισμό θεωρήθηκε, ξέρω γω, όντως ριζοσπαστική αριστερά (ου μην και Μαδουροσοβιετία κατά τας γραφάς). Αλλά εδώ οι εξελίξεις με προλαβαίνουν. 

Εσείς αναγνωρίζετε τη Λεξιλογία που ξέραμε κάποτε; Να ανοίξουμε νήμα με τις μεταφράσεις του hijack, ή είμαι εγώ ο πειρατής;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2019)

Φαντάσου και να μην ήταν «χαλαρή» σοσιαλδημοκρατία, δηλαδή...


----------



## Marinos (Jul 9, 2019)

drsiebenmal said:


> Φαντάσου και να μην ήταν «χαλαρή» σοσιαλδημοκρατία, δηλαδή...



Ότι τι; Θα διαβάζαμε "καιρός για σκληρά ναρκωτικά"; Ή "καιρός για φραπόγαλο"; Δεν νομίζω ότι ο βαθμός αντιπολιτευτικής υστερίας συναρτάται με το ποσοστό σοσιαλδημοκρατίας, πάντως, μιας και τα όποια σχετικά χαρακτηριστικά απλώς αγνοούνται. Εδώ έχουμε μια πολιτική των ρητορικών, both sides - αλλά τουλάχιστον ας μη βαυκαλιζόμαστε ότι είμαστε σοβαροί και νηφάλιοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2019)

Marinos said:


> Ότι τι; Θα διαβάζαμε "καιρός για σκληρά ναρκωτικά"; Ή "καιρός για φραπόγαλο";


Εδώ, στη Λεξιλογία; Πού; Μου ξέφυγαν, προφανώς, καθώς ήμουν απασχολημένος με τον αντισοσιαλδημοκρατικό και αντισυριζαϊκό αγώνα.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 9, 2019)

Δόκτωρ, δεν καταλαβαινόμαστε ή τι; "Καιρός για πιοτί" με Χ σοσιαλδημοκρατία, "Καιρός για Ψ" με Χ+/-ν σοσιαλδημοκρατία. Δεν κάνω εδώ πολιτική συζήτηση, λέω ότι εγώ θα ντρεπόμουν να πόσταρα (και μάλιστα ως νέα νήματα, κάτι που υποδηλώνει και μια, ξερωγώ, αντικειμενικότητα) αυτά που διαβάζω στο political animals only τον τελευταίο καιρό. Όσοι δεν συμμερίζεστε την ντροπή μου, συλλογιστείτε αν υπάρχει μια κάμψη στο παρόν φόρουμ και, αν ναι, πού αλλού μπορεί να οφείλεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2019)

Μαρίνο μου, στο πολιτικό φόρουμ ανεβάζει κανείς ό,τι νομίζει με πολιτική χροιά και ευπρέπεια. Έχω διάφορες θεωρίες για την «κάμψη» της Λεξιλογίας, αλλά η πολιτική άποψη των μελών της είναι χαμηλά στην ιεραρχία μου. Ειλικρινά, αν εννοείς ότι η Λεξιλογία έχει αναδουλειές επειδή «δεν ήταν του κόμματος» που έλεγε κι εκείνος ο Γκρούεζας, ή επειδή κάποιοι έλεγαν, *στα πολιτικά*, πράγματα δυσάρεστα στα αφτιά όσων απείχαν, να το εξετάσουμε. Να κλείσουμε τα πολιτικά, βρε αδελφέ, σε αυτή την περίπτωση.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 9, 2019)

"Υστερικό τροπο"; Έλεγε κανείς, ξερωγώ, τους υποστηρικτές του Σύριζα προδότες, γερμανοτσολιάδες, ναινέκους, δοσίλογους και σοϊμπλέδες; Τους παρομοίαζε με τον Αττίλα; Τους είπε ότι είναι με τη Μέρκελ, ακόμα και μετά την υπογραφή του τρίτου, σκληρότερου μνημονίου; Έχει γράψει κανείς εδώ μέσα "ή εμείς ή αυτοί ";


Ή μήπως έχει πει "ή τους τελειώνουμε ή μας τελειώνουν";


----------



## Marinos (Jul 9, 2019)

Μπα, έγραψε κανείς τέτοια εδώ; Γιατί δεν τα θυμάμαι. Ούτε καν θυμάμαι κανείς να έγραψε τον Ιούλιο του '15 nunc est bibendum, και μπορώ να φανταστώ τι θα γινόταν. Ξέρω ότι εδώ δεν είναι το φέισμπουκ του καθενός, και ότι ένα φόρουμ με τέτοια παράδοση επιβάλλει κάποιους κανόνες αλληλοσεβασμού και ψυχραιμίας διαφορετικούς από την προσωπική ιστοσελίδα κάποιου. Θα το θεωρούσα φάουλ να άνοιγα νήμα "Τα νέα κατορθώματα των κακούργων Μητσοτάκηδων", ας πούμε, για να έχω κάπου να γράφω για την υπαγωγή της σωφρονιστικής πολιτικής στην κατασταλτική για παράδειγμα. 

Να όμως πώς δικαιώνομαι όταν λέω για πολιτική ρητορικών εκατέρωθεν, και όχι ουσίας. Η απερχόμενη κυβέρνηση, ασχέτως ρητορικής (των υποστηρικτών της, γιατί η φράση "τελειώνουμε/τελειώνουν" είναι μόνο μια ανεπιβεβαίωτη πληροφορία φυλλάδας από υπουργικό συμβούλιο, που δεν διασταυρώθηκε ποτέ και που ακόμα και στο ρεπορτάζ δεν αναφέρεται καν σε οπαδούς, κόμματα, ή ψηφοφόρους...), ήταν τόσο δέσμια των ΑΝΕΛ που δεν θα προχωρούσε ποτέ σε νομοθετήματα για ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα· τόσο εθνικιστική, που δεν θα έλυνε ούτε εκείνη το Μακεδονικό· τόσο εχθρική στην αριστεία, που δεν θα αύξαινε ποτέ το ποσοστό ΑΕΠ για την έρευνα· τόσο αντιδημοκρατική, που όλοι φοβόμασταν νοθεία στις εκλογές ή αναβολή τους σε συνεννόηση με τον Ερντογάν (!)· τόσο αδιαφανής, που το πρώτο που έκανε ήταν να "ξεδοντιάσει τη Διαύγεια". Γιατί αυτά όλα θυμάμαι να τα διαβάζω εδώ. Και δεν συνεχίζω με το πόσο ιδεοληπτική, πόσο σοβιετική ή πόσο μαδουρική (στη βορειοκορεάτικη δεν φτάσαμε, αλλά παρά λίγο) για να μην πιάσω την άλλη πλευρά της σύγχρονης σοσιαλδημοκρατίας, την με ελάχιστα καρότα νεοφιλελεύθερη πολιτική στην οικονομία.
Με άλλα λόγια, από όσους έχουν ζήσει τουλάχιστον τη δεκαετία του '80, θα περίμενα περισσότερη ψυχραιμία, σοβαρότερη και καθαρότερη ματιά. 

Δύο λοιπόν διαφορετικά ζητήματα. Για το δεύτερο θα περιμένω να δικαιωθώ συν τω χρόνω (το παράδειγμα του "ξεδοντιάσματος της Διαύγειας" με είχε πείσει ότι αν δεν θέλει κανείς να πειστεί δεν πρόκειται), για το πρώτο όμως δεν θα πάψω να θεωρώ ντροπή το παρόν νήμα.


----------



## sarant (Jul 9, 2019)

+ 1000


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2019)

Νήμα «Τα νέα κατορθώματα των Μητσοτάκηδων» ευχαρίστως να ανοίξεις και, εγώ τουλάχιστον, θα τα διαβάζω με ενδιαφέρον. Το «κακούργων» όμως δεν θα το προσθέσεις στον τίτλο επειδή δεν είναι ουδέτερος όρος αλλά κολάσιμος χαρακτηρισμός (ίσως και να μην είναι με τον καινούργιο Κώδικα, αλλά δεν το ξέρω, για σιγουριά το λέω).

Για τα υπόλοιπα, ειλικρινά φαίνεται πως ζούμε σε διαφορετικούς κόσμους, σε διαφορετικά echo chambers ο καθένας. Οπότε καλό θα ήταν να ανοίξεις άλλο ένα τέτοιο νήμα να μας ενημερώνεις. Και να μας ενημερώνεις ως υποστηρικτής της απελθούσας κυβέρνησης, όπως έχεις φυσικά κάθε δικαίωμα να είσαι, και όχι ως δήθεν υποστηρικτής άλλου κόμματος, της πραγματικής και εκατοντούτιδας αριστεράς. Εκτός αν η προοπτική της κυβερνητικής αλλαγής σε έταξε στην παράταξη της απελθούσας κυβέρνησης, οπότε κι αυτό θα ήταν ένα ενδιαφέρον αφήγημα. Πώς ένας πεισμένος κομουνιστής ψηφίζει τον λάιτ σοσιαλδημοκράτη Τσίπρα, πνιγμένος από την οργή για την άδικη κριτική που του γίνεται.

Και θα σημειώσω εδώ για την ιστορία ότι δεν είσαι μόνο εσύ που ξαφνικά αφυπνίστηκες σήμερα με οργή για τα *πολιτικά* της Λεξιλογίας. Κι άλλοι πολλοί, αλλού, ξύπνησαν σήμερα ξαφνικά να υψώσουν τα στήθη τους υπέρ της τσιπρικής σοσιαλδημοκρατίας και κατά του επάρατου τεχνοκρατικού νεομητσοτακισμού.

Και πολύ καλά έκαναν. Να έχουμε κάτι να διαβάζουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2019)

Σου έχω και υλικό για ξεκίνημα, Μαρίνο: *Aπαγορευτικό Μητσοτάκη σε προσλήψεις συζύγων - παιδιά υπουργών και στελεχών*


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2019)

Ευτυχώς υπήρχε καλύτερο κλίμα στις τελετές παράδοσης-παραλαβής. Όχι βέβαια ότι ελπίζω ότι θα συνεχιστεί για πολύ. Θα ήταν άλλωστε και πολύ πληκτικό (ίσως και επικίνδυνο για όσους έχουν ζάχαρο).


_Αυτό το έγραψα περισσότερο για να παίρνω ειδοποιήσεις για αυτό το νήμα. Δεν μπορώ να βρω τι να πατήσω για να παίρνω ειδοποιήσεις χωρίς να γράψω κάτι._


----------



## Palavra (Jul 10, 2019)

Εγώ έχω να πω ότι κανείς δεν συμπαθεί τις Κασσάνδρες. Τις κανονικές, αυτές που έλεγαν, Μαρίνε, ότι ο Σύριζα θα ψηφίζει τα κοινωνικά θέματα με το ΠΑΣΟΚ και το Ποτάμι και τα μνημόνια με τον Καμμενο. Ότι θα κάνει κωλοτούμπα. Ότι θα φέρει μνημόνιο. Ότι θα τα κάνει θάλασσα στην οικονομία.

Αλλά αυτά ήταν και τότε "υστερίες ". Μόνο που επαληθεύτηκαν, αλλά ας μην τα λέμε αυτά, βρε αδερφέ. Εξάλλου τώρα έχουμε Δεξιά- από την κακή, όχι την άλλη, την καλή, του Καμμένου. Ούτε της Χρυσής Αυγής, με την οποία ο Σύριζα ψήφισε χαρωπά "Όχι" στο Preliminary Sustainability Debt Analysis.



Όσο για το "ή τους τελειώνουμε ή μας τελειώνουν", το έχει δηλώσει ο τέως πρωθυπουργός για τους πολίτες της χώρας του. Γκούγκλισέ το, θα το βρεις- μη φέρω εδώ τον Μεϊμαράκη και κατηγορηθεί σύσσωμη η Λεξιλογία για δεξιά.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 10, 2019)

Κάθε φορά που επανέρχομαι είναι χειρότερα. Κακώς ασχολήθηκα, φοβάμαι, αν και έχω όφελος ότι έμαθα ποια ακριβώς είναι η πραγματική πολιτική μου τοποθέτηση και τι ψηφίζω - και μάλιστα το έμαθα από εκεί που, όσο νάναι, δεν το περίμενα.

Πριν εγκαταλείψω το μάταιο τούτο νήμα, ωστόσο, μια οφειλόμενη επανόρθωση στην Παλάβρα. Μπερδεύτηκα με μια πρόσφατη αναζήτηση για τη φράση "όποιος δεν είναι μαζί μας, είναι εναντίον μας" - μέγα φυτώριο αποφευγμάτων και η πολιτική αρένα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 10, 2019)

Εγώ θα μείνω με δυο απορίες. Η πρώτη, αν τελικά ήταν ο Τσίπρας που είπε «τους τελειώνουμε ή μας τελειώνουν» στην Καλαμάτα (και όχι σε «κάποιο υπουργικό συμβούλιο, ανεπιβεβαίωτα» όπως ισχυρίζεται η συριζαϊκή αντιπροπαγάνδα διαψεύδοντας τα αφτιά μας) ή όχι;

Και η δεύτερη, πώς γίνεται κάποιος να στηρίζει το αφήγημα ενός κόμματος που απορρίπτεται από το κόμμα που δηλώνει ότι υποστηρίζει, π.χ. για τη συμφωνία των Πρεσπών. Αλλά δεν ήταν το μοναδικό περίεργο των τελευταίων τριών ημερών. Σήμερα, ας πούμε, ανακαλύψαμε ότι αφού το αποφύγαμε επί Σύριζα, γίναμε ήδη Βόρεια Κορέα επί κακούργων Μητσοτάκηδων.

Αλλά κι εγώ δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος να παίξω άλλο σε αυτό το παιχνίδι της πόλωσης που ξεκίνησε ήδη από χτες από τον Σύριζα με έναν και μοναδικό ορατό στρατηγικό στόχο, την πλήρη αποζιγδοποίηση και απίσχνανση του μεσαίου χώρου, έλκοντας τους μεν και απωθώντας τους δε μέχρι να μείνει κουφάρι το τελευταίο κόμμα που δεν διέλυσε ο Τσίπρας στην πορεία του προς το σοσιαλδημοκρατική ναπολεοντειοποίηση. (Του Ναπ του Γ, εννοώ, φυσικά.)


----------



## Marinos (Jul 10, 2019)

Θες να αγιάσεις αλλά δεν...
Κάποιοι από μας α) διαβάζουν προσεκτικά όλες τις απαντήσεις πριν γράψουν κάτι, β) μπορεί να κλίνουν προς τις αναλύσεις κάποιου κόμματος, ακόμα και να το ψηφίζουν, αλλά δεν είναι και οπαδοί α λα φουτμπόλ. 
Κάποιοι άλλοι, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, όχι. Κρίμα. Νόμιζα ότι γνωριζόμασταν κάπως εδώ μέσα, όπως φαίνεται όμως έχω πολλά να μάθω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 10, 2019)

ΟΚ, ας κλείσω ως γηραιότερος τότε αυτή την έντονη αντιπαράθεση (που, για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν οφείλεται μόνο σε όσα διάβασα εδώ, αλλά και σε έναν συνδυασμό αναπάντεχων προσωπικών επιθέσεων που δέχτηκα αλλού με αποτέλεσμα να ξεχειλίσει κάποιο ποτήρι...) με την προτροπή να περιμένουμε «ως τα Χριστούγεννα» και, για να χαλαρώσουμε, με αυτή τη φωτογραφία που μου την έστειλαν με την επόμενη λεζάντα:

Μια τέως γραμματέας του ΠΑΣΟΚ παραδίνει το υπουργείο της σε έναν τέως γραμματέα της ΚΝΕ.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 10, 2019)

Μαρίνε, κι εγώ θέλω να αγιάσω, αλλά δεν γίνεται. Πρώτα γράφεις ότι εδώ γίνεται υστερική αντιπολίτευση σε ένα λάιτ σοσιαλδημοκρατικό κόμμα, μετά προσπερνάς από μακριά όλο το βρισίδι που έτρωγαν για περίπου 6-7 χρόνια οι άνθρωποι που δεν ψηφίζουν Σύριζα, και μετά εκνευρίζεσαι γιατί δεν είσαι οπαδός.

Να το πιστέψει κανείς, αλλά πώς χαρακτηρίζει κανείς λάιτ σοσιαλδημοκρατία τα χοτ σποτ του ονείδους, τις επιστροφές Τούρκων αντιφρονούντων νύχτα στα χέρια του ημίτρελου δικτάτορα, και κάτι δηλώσεις της κατηγορίας "έχουμε την κυβέρνηση αλλά όχι την εξουσία";

Και όταν τα συζητήσουμε όλα αυτά, εμένα ως φεμινίστρια με ενδιαφέρει ιδιαιτέρως να αναλύσουμε το σκάνδαλο των σεξουαλικών παρενοχλήσεων στην πρεσβεία της Βενεζουέλας. Που θα έβλαπτε την επανάσταση, ή κάτι τέτοιο. Τιμωρήθηκε κανείς; Εννοώ αν καταδικάστηκε απερίφραστα από τους λάιτ σοσιαλδημοκράτες.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 10, 2019)

Α, με συγχωρείς μα ούτε εσύ διαβάζεις προσεχτικά, Παλάβρα. Παραβλέπεις ότι εστίασα στο τι γίνεται *εδώ*, και όχι έξω από δω, pun intended (όπου ο καθένας έχει το δικό του filter bubble εξάλλου), μόνο και μόνο για να δεχτώ επίπληξη ότι παρίστανα τον οπαδό του ΚΚΕ ενώ συμφωνούσα με τη συμφωνία των Πρεσπών. Τα υπόλοιπα που λες μια χαρά τα συναντάμε σε διάφορες ευρωπαϊκές σοσιαλδημοκρατίες, όπως και την νεοφιλελευθερίζουσα οικονομική πολιτική που ανέφερα κι εγώ. Το πότε μια αντίθεση γίνεται υστερική είναι ας πούμε θέμα γούστου (πιθανότατα να έχω υποπέσει κι εγώ στο αμάρτημα), ας κρατήσει ο καθένας το δικό του αφού δεν συνεννοούμαστε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 10, 2019)

γκρρ! (πέντε χαρακτήρες)


----------

